# SS Kęszyca Leśna - Poland



## Derelict-UK (Oct 8, 2012)

An old German camp in Poland that was used during WWII to train Indian & German (including SS) soldiers to fight against the allies. 

As time went by the russians attacked and most Indians escaped but were executed upon return to their country for working with the Germans.

The village is still partly derelict but families are slowly taking up the old buildings. From what I heard, this is like a council estate kind of residence.

Here are some images of when the Germans owned it...

The guard house...





















And today...






And here is a photo of the past residents (notice the turbans)...







The house in the above image...

1





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





*The Cinema*

7.





8. The bars on the windows show evidence of the Soviets use of the cinema after their capture of the camp...





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14. 





15.






*D-UK*


----------



## night crawler (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice bit of research there.


----------



## mrscorp (Oct 9, 2012)

Love the statue, quite thought provoking!


----------



## Mike L (Oct 9, 2012)

Fascinating history and the buildings have survived extremely well, must have been built to a high quality.


----------



## shane.c (Oct 9, 2012)

Good info and good pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very interesting report & great photos.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 10, 2012)

how interesting. whoever expected an SS training camp to look so respectable? it's sad about those Indian troops being executed after they got home. With India being British at the time, it's very odd that they'd be in the German army. Unless maybe they were doing it to challenge the British? Anyway, it's a phase of the war I never thought about till I saw your photos. Nice pictures & a thought provoking report. I went to Poland in 1987 & loved it. hope you're having lots of good 'splores.


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 13, 2012)

Some great photos those buildings look in good nick hard to believe how old they are.
Thanks for posting


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2012)

Lol, I've really gotta keep track of these titles, I nearly missed this one! 
There's such a style to their architecture! Fantastic job on getting the historic images too, makes for an impressive report!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 13, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Lol, I've really gotta keep track of these titles, I nearly missed this one!
> There's such a style to their architecture! Fantastic job on getting the historic images too, makes for an impressive report!



I know lol, not the easiest language to get your head around!!


----------



## maxmix (Oct 21, 2012)

Great report, The place is not too wrecked either


----------



## stevejd (Oct 21, 2012)

probably because the lesser spotted Chav doesn't inhabit poland


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing report, great research,history and pictures, thanks


----------



## maxmix (Oct 21, 2012)

stevejd said:


> probably because the lesser spotted Chav doesn't inhabit poland



Classic, made me laugh for ages


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 21, 2012)

liking that ...nice one


----------



## John_D (Oct 22, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> how interesting. whoever expected an SS training camp to look so respectable? it's sad about those Indian troops being executed after they got home. With India being British at the time, it's very odd that they'd be in the German army. Unless maybe they were doing it to challenge the British? Anyway, it's a phase of the war I never thought about till I saw your photos.


 Great report and pictures, more info _HERE_ as to why the Indian troops were there.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 22, 2012)

stevejd said:


> probably because the lesser spotted Chav doesn't inhabit poland



We visited this village at night, I would have to disagree with the above statement lol


----------



## Stussy (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice bit of history there, the stair shot and interior of the hall are awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## karltrowitz (Oct 26, 2012)

Good pics. Thanks.


----------



## the_delta_force (Oct 27, 2012)

Second photo from the end is of a fire station belonging to the Volunteer Fire Brigade. Is it in use?


----------

